# Arctic liquid freezer II 360 plätschert



## h0hiro (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich bin gerade etwas verzweifelt, da ich eben meinen PC auf den ich mich sehr gefreut habe zusammengebaut und das erste mal gestartet habe. Leider macht die Wasserkühlung sehr komische Geräusche und ich habe einen Kabelbruch vorne an den Lüftern.

Mainboard: MSI Pro Z960
Cpu: Intel 12600kf
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 11 750w platinum
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Gaming Trio
Kühlung: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
Alles in einem
Bequiet Pure Base Pro 500DX
Hier der Zusammenstellungsthread:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/neuer-gaming-pc-max-2500eur.613242/
		

Ich habe euch hier mal ein Video hochgeladen:









						New video by Schmitz Philipp
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				





Hier noch ein Video vom allerersten anschalten. Hier ist er auch direkt ausgegangen:








						New video by Schmitz Philipp
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Ich hoffe man kann das Geräusch gut hören.

Da dies meine erste AIO ist, frage ich moch, ob das normal ist?
Am Board leuchtet die ez debug CPU LED kurz rot auf und anschließend die VGA LED weiß.

Weiterhin drehten nur 1 von 3 Lüftern da ein Kabel gerissen ist. Siehe foto:








						New item by Schmitz Philipp
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Hier noch ein paar Bilder des Systems:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/JezAKPYNhxKeEnS98 (kabelmanagement wollte ich machen wenn alles läuft)

Kann ich das gebrochene Kabel mit isolierband wieder fixen?
Aber dann hab ich  immer noch das Problem das die Kiste nicht bootet und die aio so laut ist.

Muss ich eine neue AIO bestellen? Wenn ja welche? Hatte mich so auf meinen neuen Rechner gefreut. Die Enttäuschung ist recht groß. Hoffe ich habe nichts an der restlichen Hardware kaputt gemacht..


Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich total freuen!


----------



## Shinna (17. Januar 2022)

Das Geräusch ist definitiv nicht normal. Pumpe am korrekten Header angeschlossen? Hast Du den Kabelbruch beim Einbau verursacht oder war das Out of the Box so(was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann)?

Mit Isolierband würde ich da nicht rumdoktorn. Es gibt kleine "Kabelschuhe". Da kann man das jeweilige Ende einführen und dann das Ding zusammen drücken. Hält dann quasi eine Ewigkeit. Nur darauf achten, dass es Plastik/Kunststoff ummantelt ist. 

Du kannst den Radiator samt Block nochmal ausbauen. Wenn Du den Radiator dann leicht hin und her neigst hast Du dann nach wie vor ein "gluckerndes Geräusch"? Dann könnte die AIO ggf. nicht korrekt befüllt sein. Sprich es ist zu viel Luft vorhanden.

Meine LF 360 II ist quasi nicht zu hören. Weder gluckern noch irgendwelche Pumpengeräusche. Ansonsten die AIO reklamieren und austauschen lassen. Wenn Du keine LF II erneut haben willst schau dir die AIOs von Alphacool an.


----------



## h0hiro (17. Januar 2022)

Ja die hat vorm Einbau gegluckert, als ich den Radiator eingebaut hab. Also einfach zu wenig Wasser drin?
Warum der PC dann nicht bootet ist mir aber ein Rätsel. 

Also eine neue 360er AIO kaufen und diese zurückschicken?  Sowas habe ich befürchtet.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

h0hiro schrieb:


> Hoffe ich habe nichts an der restlichen Hardware kaputt gemacht..


Puhh ... Um himmels Willen nichts einschalten, wenn Du nicht weißt, was konkret los ist!!
Ansonsten zurückschicken und ggf. doch lieber auf Luftkühlung zurückgreifen!
Tipp, zerleg Deine neue Kiste, laß sie über Nacht trocknen und versuch morgen mal einen neuen Test, für 2-3 min geht das auch ganz ohne Kühler!
Dann weißt Du mehr ...


----------



## h0hiro (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Puhh ... Um himmels Willen nichts einschalten, wenn Du nicht weißt, was konkret los ist!!
> Ansonsten zurückschicken und ggf. doch lieber auf Luftkühlung zurückgreifen!
> Tipp, zerleg Deine neue Kiste, laß sie über Nacht trocknen und versuch morgen mal einen neuen Test, für 2-3 min geht das auch ganz ohne Kühler!
> Dann weißt Du mehr ...


Ja natürlich mach ich die Kiste jetzt nicht mehr an. Aber um rauszufinden woran es liegt muss ich sie ja anschalten.

Warum meinst du, dass ich sie trocknen lassen soll? Ist ja nicht so, als wäre wasser ausgelaufen.

Eigentlich kann ich ja auch nix kaputt gemacht haben , da die CPU bei Überhitzung einfach ausschalten würde.
Aber selbst mit defekter AIO müsste er ja ho hochfahren, oder?

Ich bestelle mal testweise eine neue AIO und baue diese ein. Mal sehen ob es dann besser wird.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

h0hiro schrieb:


> Aber um rauszufinden woran es liegt muss ich sie ja anschalten.


Ja klar, daher nochmal mein Tipp: Erst morgen, wenn Du sicher bist, daß alles trocken ist ... ggf. hilft auch ein Föhn, falls Du ungeduldig bist!


----------



## h0hiro (17. Januar 2022)

Es ist ja nichts ausgelaufen...sie klingt nur komisch...

Hat einer einen guten Tipp für eine 240er aio? Die kann ich dann im Deckel verbauen.
Ich habe hier noch ein dark rock pro liegen. Dafür ist heute das mounting kit versendet worden.
Denke ich werde erst mal diesen einbauen und die aio zurück schicken. Hoffentlich funktioniert es damit dann.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

@h0hiro
Zunächst mal Ruhe behalten, da ist nichts defekt und es wird auch nichts defekt gehen. Eine Wasserkühlung, mit Schlauch und insbesondere eine AIO wird auch nicht einfach mal so auslaufen. Es gibt halt Leute die damit keine Erfahrungen haben und irgendwelchen Irrsinn in die Welt setzen.

Zunächst möchte ich dir, damit du das Ganze besser versehen kannst den Unterschied zwischen einer AIO und einer custom Wakü erklären. Mit einer Custom Wakü wird ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut und dieses soll die Luft im Kreislauf mit Wasser ersetzen.

Das Ganze wird dann so wie bei mir aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem soll auch Druck, was sich mit aufbaut, in den Ausgleichsbehälter ausweichen. Mit Schlauch kann sich wenigstens noch der Schlauch leicht dehnen. Aber in deinem Fall mit einer AIO wird die Wassertemperatur noch höher ansteigen, da noch weniger Radiatoren mit verbaut sind. Auf meinem Bild siehst du extern eines der Radiatoren von mir, ich habe aber noch einen 420 + 240 intern verbaut.

Lässt du nun die Lüfter sehr langsam laufen, würde sich das Wasser bei dir noch stärker erhitzen, weil das Wasser mittels Radiatoren heruntergekühlt wird und die Lüfter hier ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl/Lautstärke und der darauf resultierenden Wassertemperatur sind.

Wenn ich bei mir meine Lüfter ausstelle und ich die Wassertemperatur bis zu 47°C ansteigen lassen, dann kann ich den Wasserstand in meinem Ausgleichsbehälter auch um 5-10mm mit ansteigen sehen. Daher darf ich mein Ausgleichsbehälter auch nicht randvoll auffüllen.

Mit einer AIO gibt es aber kein Ausgleichsbehälter und da nur ein Radiator mit verbaut ist, wird die Wassertemperatur selbst mit laufenden Lüfter zwischen 42 und 47°C erreichen. Laufen die Lüfter langsamer, dann würde die Wassertemperatur auch die 50°C und mehr erreichen. Dadurch würde der Druck so stark ansteigen, dass dir zwar kein Schlauch abreist, aber eine Dichtung im Kühlblock des CPU-Kühlers könnte platzen. Manchmal bekommt man im Hochsommer solche Themen mit, wo wiedermal eine AIO geplatzt ist. Der Grund wird wahrscheinlich sein, weil ein System leise sein soll und dann stellt man einfach die Lüfter langsamer und die Wassertemperatur steigt höher an. Eine AIO hat aber in den meisten Fällen kein Temperatursensor, was die Wassertemperatur misst und so bekommt man solche hohe Temperaturen nicht mit.

Und jetzt kommt es... damit dieser Druck nicht zu stark ansteigen kann, wird eine AIO nicht randvoll befüllt. Wir erinnern uns hier an meinem AGB, was ich auch nicht randvoll auffüllen darf. In einem Fall hatte ich es sogar gemacht und da ich ein Überdruckventil mit verbaut habe, hatte es ein paar Tropfen Wasser rausgedrückt.

Dein Radiator wird daher als AGB mit missbraucht und jetzt ist dein eigentliches Problem nur, dass durch den Transport deiner Lieferung Luft in die Pumpe gelangt ist. Du müsstest daher jetzt dein Gehäuse so kippen, dass dein Radiator höher als die Pumpe liegt. Denn dann kann die Luft in den Radiator aufsteigen. Durch das seitliche schwenken lösen sich auch besser Luftblasen, die dann auch in den Radiator aufsteigen können.

Du könntest auch dein Rechner mal nach hinten kippen, damit der Radiator oben steht, dann gelangt die Luft auch besser nach oben. Noch besser, falls die Schläuche lang genug sind, wäre der Radiator auf dem Kopf verbaut, so dass sich die Luft oben im Radiator ansammeln kann und nicht zurück zur Pumpe kann.



Shinna schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine LF II erneut haben willst schau dir die AIOs von Alphacool an.


Hätte ich auch vorgezogen, denn diese AIOs sind modular aufgebaut und es kann jederzeit alles ausgetauscht werden. Zudem sind die Radiatoren nicht aus ALU, sondern aus Kupfer. Denn durch das ALU vergammeln mit der Zeit die Finnen im Kühler. Diese Wasserkühlung kann auch durch ein Füllport etwas aufgefüllt werden, da normalerweise auch ein kleiner Ausgleichsbehälter mit dem CPU-Kühler integriert ist.



h0hiro schrieb:


> Kann ich das gebrochene Kabel mit isolierband wieder fixen?


Würde jedenfalls löten, dann entweder mit Isolierband fixieren oder noch besser wäre Schrumpfschlauch.



h0hiro schrieb:


> Warum meinst du, dass ich sie trocknen lassen soll? Ist ja nicht so, als wäre wasser ausgelaufen.


Du sieht ja, ob was nass ist, gehe einfach mit Zewa überall an Anschlüsse und Kühler nach. Aber was du hörst, ist nur die Luft in der Pumpe und das Wasser, was langsam in den Radiator gelangt und dadurch etwas plätschert. Ist mit einer AIO wie bereits geschrieben normal, weil durch den Transport die Luft was enthalten ist durch den ganzen Loop wandert. Die Luft muss jetzt erstmal in den Radiator gelangen und solange noch Luft in der Pumpe ist, wirst du was hören. Die Luft wird aber manchmal durch die Pumpe mitgerissen, sodass sie gar nicht so gut in den Radiator gelangen kann. Da kann dann auch mal ausmachen und das erneute einschalten helfen, da Luft sich dann sammeln kann und dann beim erneuten Einschalten mitgerissen wird.



h0hiro schrieb:


> Am Board leuchtet die ez debug CPU LED kurz rot auf und anschließend die VGA LED weiß.


Versuche mal die Arbeitsspeicher einzeln und falls du noch andere da hast oder jemand kennst mit anderen Arbeitsspeicher, andere austesten. Manchmal werden die Arbeitsspeicher nicht angenommen, weshalb das System nicht anläuft und stecke ein Lüfter auf dem CPU-Fan, da es auch sein kann, dass im Bios voreingestellt ist, dass dein System ausgehen soll, wird keine Drehzahl darauf erkannt. Das kann später noch aus dem Bios umgestellt werden.

Solltest du dann ein Bios Screen (Bild) bekommen, würde ich das Bios aktualisieren. Möglicherweise läuft es dann mit deiner Grafikkarte und deinen Arbeitsspeiche. Aber momentan musst du ein Ausschlussverfahren machen und mal andere Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte testen.



h0hiro schrieb:


> Am Board leuchtet die ez debug CPU LED kurz rot auf und anschließend die VGA LED weiß.


Ist auch ein Grund weshalb ich lieber keine F Prozessoren kaufe, denn passt was mit der Grafikkarte, dann bekommt man kein Bild. Besonders zu der Zeit was wir haben, kann eine Grafikkarte die defekt geht nicht schnell ausgetauscht werden und so ist eine interne Grafikeinheit nicht fehl am Platz. Meiner Meinung nach spart man hier an der falschen Stelle, wenn ein Prozessor als F ohne Grafikeinheit gekauft wird.

EDIT: Übrigens hast du destilliertes Wasser befüllt und destilliertes Wasser ist nur geringfügig Leitfähig. Dadurch brennt nicht sofort was durch, sodass es ggf. Fehler (Kriechstrom) verursachen könnte. Aber das wird sich ändern, sobald die AIO längere Zeit läuft, denn wenn mit der Zeit bestimmte Stoffe aus den Materialien mit aufgenommen wird, wird auch das destilliertes Wasser so leitend, dass dir auch was durchbrennen kann. Aber selbst dann ist es noch nicht so leitfähig, wie Leitungswasser.


----------



## h0hiro (17. Januar 2022)

Für alle zur info: ich habe das System auf dem Rücken gelegt und etwas laufen lassen. Dann haben die Geräusche aufgehört. Dann habe ich einen RAM riegel entfernt und dann ist er hochgefahren. 

Die Debug led blinkt kurz rot Dann weiß dann aber grün und er fährt hoch. 

Ich kümmere mich jetzt noch um den nicjt funktionierenden Lüfter und dann kann ich moch eigentlich ans einrichten begeben! 


Vielen lieben dank Icarus!!


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

h0hiro schrieb:


> Die Debug led blinkt kurz rot Dann weiß dann aber grün und er fährt hoch.


Das dürfen sie auch und ist auch vollkommen normal.
Nur wenn es ein Problem gibt, wird eines dieser LEDs weiterhin leuchten und ein Fehler damit mit ausgeben.

Mit dem Rest hatte ich auch so vermutet, weil Luft durch die Lieferung noch in den Radiator zurückgelangen musste. Das plätschert dann auch ganz schön und ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass ich sowas höre. Erfahrung macht halt was aus, denn dann erkennt man bestimmte Sachen auch besser.

Wie bereits geschrieben, kann ein Bios Update helfen, damit das System mit beiden Arbeitsspeicher läuft.
Hatte auch auf deinen Bildern gesehen, dass sie auch korrekt eingesteckt waren.

*EDIT:*

Kleiner Hinweis noch sollte das System auch mit anderen Arbeitsspeicher nicht korrekt laufen. Ich meine damit mit zwei oder vier Arbeitsspeicher, die eingesteckt sind.

Zum einen kann es dann daran liegen, wenn der Kühler zu fest angezogen wurde, dann legen sich gerne Pins im Sockel zur Seite. Das Problem daran ist aber, dass der Kühler dazu wieder demontiert werden muss und auch der Prozessor vorsichtig aus dem Sockel entnommen werden muss. Denn sobald der Prozessor entnommen wird, können sich die Pins wieder aufrichten. Danach wieder Prozessor einsetzen und diesmal den Kühler nicht so fest darauf anziehen.

Zu anderem und ich hoffe das es niemanden passieren wird, könnten Pins im Sockel verbogen sein. In diesem Fall müssten Pins wieder gerade gebogen werden, was nicht so einfach ist bei dieser Größe.

*Aber teste zunächst ein Bios Update und dann ggf. auch mal andere Arbeitsspeicher.*


----------



## h0hiro (17. Januar 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass der Speicher nicht richtig drin war oder es an dem nicht belegten CPU Fan lag.

Hab den zweiten Riegel wieder eingesetzt und er bootet 
Aber besser so als anders herum..  


You sir made my day!!!


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Perfekt. 

Kann auch am nicht belegten Fan gelegen haben, da meine Asus Boards auch voreingestellt hatten, dass die Drehzahl nicht unter 200 RPM gehen dürfen. Hast du da jetzt ehe Lüfter angeschlossen, hat sich dieses Thema ehe erledigt, ansonst kann man diese Option auch ausschalten.

EDIT:

In deinem Video war auch auffällig, dass am Ende eine rote LED anging und danach dein Rechner ausgeschaltet hat. Das Kicken vom Netzteil davon konnte man deutlich raushören. Mir ist dabei auch aufgefallen, dass kein Lüfter auf dem CPU-Fan aufgesteckt war. Wenn es Probleme mit Arbeitsspeicher gibt, dann schaltet das System nicht immer ab, sondern würde eher eine LED als Fehler anzeigen und das System würde auch kein Bios als Bild anzeigen.

Deine Bilder und auch deine Videos haben daher gut bei dieser Problemlösung geholfen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

> MSI Pro Z960


Möglicherweise habe ich in meinen Beiträgen was von Asus geschrieben. Hatte aber schon MSI gelesen, aber mit meinen Beiträgen dann mit ASUS verwechselt.


----------



## firestorm (19. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ich klinke mich mal ein. Bräuchte eine AIO bei der die Backplate aus Metall ist, da ich einen i7 12700KF kühlen muss. Ist ja bekannt dass sich die neuen Boards extrem verbiegen wenn die CPU eingebaut wird. Ich habe zur Zeit eine MSI 360R Corelliquid und hatte das Upgrade-Kit von MSi für den 1700 Sockel bekommen, dies besteht aber aus Plastik. Nach der Montage und dem ersten einschalten  ohne OS habe ich im UEFi 55- 60 Grad Celsius, dass kann ja nicht sein oder? Habe die Wärmeleitpaste MX5 schön mit einem Spatel gleichmäßig und nicht zu dick verstrichen, der Kühlkopf sitzt auch korrekt auf der CPU. Das ganze ist auf einem ASUS ROG STRIX z690 A-Gaming verbaut.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder sonstige Lösungen?

Viele Grüße
firestorm


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2022)

Im Bios kommt kein Energiesparen zustande, daher können dort die Temperaturen auch etwas höher ausfallen. Mit meinem Mainboard hat sich nichts verzogen, daher solltest  du auch denjenigen fragen, der sowas behauptet. Meine Backplate könnte ich ohne großen Kraftaufwand verbiegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist die Backplate des Sockels, was jetzt stabiler und dicker ausfällt. Wenn die Backplate jetzt nicht ganz auf dem Mainboard aufliegt, könnte durch die Hebelwirkung das Mainboard verzogen werden. Hatte schon Kühler ganz ohne Backplate verbaut und deshalb ist auch nur wichtig, dass solch ein Kühler so festgemacht wird, dass es praktisch an beiden Seiten fest anliegt. In diesem Sinn, sollte doch Spielraum zwischen Backplate und PCB bestehen, einfach mit kleine Plastikunterlegscheiben ausgleichen.

Die Backplate aus meinem Bild, soll auch keine Stabilität reinbringen, die soll nur vier Schraubgewinde vor den vier Löcher des Mainboards halten und dieser Bereich liegt dann auch direkt am PCB an. Es ist auf dem Bild auch gut zusehen, dass jedes Schraubgewinde auch als Abstandshalter fungiert. In diesem Sinn könnte ich auch vier einzelne Muttern setzen, was dasselbe bewirken würde. Es reicht auch bereits aus, ein Kühler so festzumachen, dass er sich nicht groß bewegen kann. Der muss dazu nicht mit aller Kraft darauf festgezogen werden.


----------

